# Really need some good dressings for cold chicken and pasta



## Alx26 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys I really need some dressings with quite a lot of flavour for my pasta and chicken.  I usually make wholewheat pasata chicken and loads of veg, like tomatoes and cucombers. and I need some good dressings which I can switch from week to week that have quite a lot of flavour in them. Will appreciate your recipes. Need a good one for tommorow. 

I usually make quite a lot of this for my lanch so it gets monotonous very quick......


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, the only thing I can think of that I would put on there is a vinegar and oil, sprinkled with parmessan. But, be patient, you will get loads of ideas.


----------



## middie (Jan 17, 2009)

Robusto Italian dressing would work very well


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is the one my DW loves, its a red wine vinaigrette that is a take from one of Justin Wilson's salad dressings.  

3 fat cloves of garlic
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp black pepper (fresh ground)
1/2 tsp ground mustard
1/4 c extra virgin olive oil
1/4 c red wine vinegar
1/4 C lime juice (fresh squeezed)
1 dash worcestershire
3-4 dashes of hot sause

In a small bowl add garlic and salt and use a fork to work it into a paste. (can use a morter and pestel)
after a good paste is made, work in the dry ingredients with fork.
blend all ingredients with a whip or blender

Note, most vinegrettes are made with 2 parts oil 1 part vinegar or citris. I like my vinegrette more tart than oily so I as a rule make it 1 part oil, 2 parts vinegar and or citris for a nice tart dressing.Enjoy


Edit to specify how much lime juice, I forgot to put in the c for cup.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 17, 2009)

I mix Dry Mix Ranch & Dry Mix Italian (equal parts) together for Pasta Salad with Shrimp and Veggies...Refrigerate until cold. Over night is good.

Enjoy!


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 17, 2009)

How about a creamy bleu cheese dressing? I use this in many different dishes.

Bleu Cheese Dressing
1/2 cup sour cream
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
6 ounces bleu cheese (I prefer Gorgonzola or Stilton, but any bleu would be good)
Mix all together. If it needs thinning a little add a bit of milk/cream. 
Toss your pasta/chicken/vegetables.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Lefty7887 said:


> Here is the one my DW loves, its a red wine vinaigrette that is a take from one of Justin Wilson's salad dressings.
> 
> 3 fat cloves of garlic
> 1 tbsp salt
> ...


That sounds so good!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 17, 2009)

*The ingredients you are using lend themselves to so many dressings you could have different one every day for month and not duplicate.  
 If you don't want to take the time to make your own there are a couple of good ones on the market.  I second the Blue Cheese suggestion.
Ken's makes pretty good Greek, Thousand Island and Blue Cheese Dressings.
Bernsteins does too.  Before I started making my own dressings, I liked to get Bernstien's Italian and mix it with mayonnaise.  This was the dresssing I fell in love with in a restuarant in Carmel California.   The owner was kind of enough to give me the "recipe."   One part bottled Italian to one part mayo.*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 17, 2009)

marigene said:


> How about a creamy bleu cheese dressing? I use this in many different dishes.
> 
> Bleu Cheese Dressing
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> ...




We make this one on occasion as well, it is great! I am picky about my bleu cheese, most of the brands out there taste funny to me, probably because they are trying so hard to be extra creamy or something.
Gorgonzola I have used, but have not heard of Stilton.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 17, 2009)

Mav ... you might like a nice mild Danish bleu.  

Lefty and Marigene, your dressings sound FABULOUS, thanks for sharing.

OP -- A couple no brainer options for when you lack time or ambition -- A local supper club I worked at used to toss the leftover Saturday night "wedding" chicken in French or Catalina style dressing with peas, cheese and/or other plentiful vegies.  Honestly, it was always the FIRST dish empty on the Sunday salad bar.  A local grocery deli offers chicken/vegie/pasta tossed with poppyseed dressing as well.  A little fresh red onion offsets the sweet nicely.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 17, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> Mav ... you might like a nice mild Danish bleu.
> 
> Lefty and Marigene, your dressings sound FABULOUS, thanks for sharing.
> 
> OP -- A couple no brainer options for when you lack time or ambition -- A local supper club I worked at used to toss the leftover Saturday night "wedding" chicken in French or Catalina style dressing with peas, cheese and/or other plentiful vegies.  Honestly, it was always the FIRST dish empty on the Sunday salad bar.  A local grocery deli offers chicken/vegie/pasta tossed with poppyseed dressing as well.  A little fresh red onion offsets the sweet nicely.



NP, I just edited it for an error.  Enjoy


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 17, 2009)

I make a chicken/pasta salad that has a honey mustard dressing:

1 cup mayo
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup honey
1 tsp prepared deli mustard
1 tsp onion salt
1 tsp dill
1/2 tsp black pepper, coarsely ground
2 TBS fresh chopped parsley
1/2 cup vegetable oil (I use corn oil)

Whisk mayo, vinegar, honey, mustard, onion powder, parsley, dill, salt and black pepper in a medium sized bowl. Gradually whisk in the oil.

Not too sweet - we really like this dressing. Hope you can enjoy it as well!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 18, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> * The owner was kind of enough to give me the "recipe." One part bottled Italian to one part mayo.*


 
I will have to try that !


----------



## Alx26 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow guys thanks a lot didn't think you'd come up with so many great recipes. Definetly gonna use them soon. Was going to make one today but dont' have time anymore. you juts made my lunch so SO much more enjoyable


----------

